
Google Cloud acquires Bitium - coloneltcb
https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/26/google-cloud-acquires-cloud-identity-management-company-bitium/
======
SEJeff
Just want to leave a shoutout for CoreOS's dex[1] identity provider. If you
need to hook up kubernetes or (any app that speaks oauth2) with SSO and get
pluggable backends, I had it working with $EMPLOYER's LDAP infrastructure in
10 minutes.

It also works well with bit.ly's OSS oauth2_proxy[2].

    
    
        [1] http://github.com/coreos/dex
        [2] https://github.com/bitly/oauth2_proxy

~~~
biot
Clickable links:

[1] [http://github.com/coreos/dex](http://github.com/coreos/dex)

[2]
[https://github.com/bitly/oauth2_proxy](https://github.com/bitly/oauth2_proxy)

~~~
heliosAtwork
Keycloak from Redhat is also pretty good:

[http://www.keycloak.org/](http://www.keycloak.org/)
[https://github.com/keycloak/keycloak](https://github.com/keycloak/keycloak)

------
jazoom
For those who (like me) don't know this company:

"Google Cloud announced today that it has acquired Bitium, a company that
focused on offering enterprise-grade identity management and access tools,
such as single-sign on, for cloud-based applications."

~~~
sidcool
So something similar to Okta it seems.

~~~
ianamartin
I hope it’s better than okta in terms of integration and usability.

I really really hate okta.

------
oellegaard
Oh no :-( Was super happy to use it - I guess we have to start looking for an
alternative before google turns it off or requires a Google Apps account to
use it.

~~~
tptacek
What did you like about it? What alternatives did you consider?

(I'm super interested in IDPs right now).

~~~
avenoir
I've not heard of Bitium, but we're super happy with Auth0.

~~~
jjeaff
I don't think they are the same at all. Bitium is a single sign on solution
for Enterprise. Your employee creates a bitium account and then you Grant
access to their bitium account to all the necessary services. Like AWS,
Dropbox, whatever. Allows you to automate the onboarding process and also
easily manage and cut off access to employees when they leave the company.

I actually haven't used it myself. But I was in the same accelerator as them a
few years ago in LA.

------
johansch
So.. what are they buying here? People, tech or partner relationships?

~~~
vpol
Souls of the customers.

~~~
johansch
Do they have a large enough amount of customers for that to be significant?
(leaving judgements aside for a moment)

------
Double_a_92
Thank God it doesn't have to do anything with Bitcoins!

~~~
mlnj
Thats the first thing that came to mind.

------
pinewurst
I'm curious if employees of Google acquisitions (real ones not acquihires) are
thrilled or just worried about having to audition to a room of Googlers to
keep their jobs?

~~~
rrdharan
(Google employee)

Why would the sentiments of "real ones" be different than "acquihires"?

First, there's actually a spectrum from 'acquihire' to 'real'.

Second, as a Google employee who joined via an acquisition that falls
somewhere on that spectrum, I was thrilled at the time, I continue to be
thrilled to work here, and I think that characterization is inaccurate, unfair
and insulting to all the folks who work here including those involved in
acquisition diligence.

~~~
jjeaff
In fact, the acquahires are the ones who got potentially millions of dollars
as a sign on bonus. Very few "real" Google employees could claim that.

